# Day in a life of Uno and Chloe



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

This is Uno, the eater of poo, the chaser all things fast and furious, including cats. 









This is Chloe, the queen bee and smacker or ill behaved poo eating, cat chasing dogs









Uno- " You smell like Tuna, are you a tuna??"









Chloe-" you smell like my poo, does it mean you're my poo?"


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno- "That was totally uncalled for... "... Chloe " just bein' honest, not everyone can be as fabulous as me"









SQUIRREL???!!!!????









Chloe- "Relationships are build on compromises, at least we have one thing in common, and thats a start, lets shake on it.. "









Uno- "and kiss on it??"


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Chloe- "Not until you use some listerine... " .. Uno- "sigh, yes ma'am".


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics.! I love them. And the commentary is perfect! :biggrin:


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing - they are beautiful and look so content.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are great. I love your captions!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Those were great pictures! And the captions were priceless. Such cute little babies. :tongue:

Ania has the same collar as Uno!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Adorable, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you, it was one of those days, animals out, enjoying nice, slightly cooler weather (finally), its funny how Uno always goes after neighbors cats, but not his own, cause they're family..lol:wink: But Chloe definitely rules the roost, she's 14 and the elder of the clan.


----------

